# Zoomen bei aktuellen Samsung Smart TVs nicht möglich?



## ich558 (16. Februar 2013)

*Zoomen bei aktuellen Samsung Smart TVs nicht möglich?*

Hi,
ich hab seit wenigen Wochen den Samsung Samsung PS51E579 und hab bei vielen Filmen dies schwarzen Balken oben und unten. Bei unserem andern Metz TV kann man einfach das Bild schrittweise anzoomen. Bei den Samsung scheint dies aber nicht mehr möglich zu sein. Man kann das Bild nur über den ganzen Bildschrim strecken aber wer will mit gestrecktem Bild schon schauen? Kann man das Bild evtl doch irgendwie anzoomen?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zoomen bei aktuellen Samsung Smart TVs nicht möglich?*

Also, bei meinem Samsung LE40C650 kann ich per Menü, Bild (da wo man auch Kontrast usw. einstellt), Bildoptionen wählen zwischen automatisch, 16:9 und eben auch Zoom, wo ich Position und Größe selber bestimmen kann.


----------



## Timsu (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zoomen bei aktuellen Samsung Smart TVs nicht möglich?*

Ich hab bei meinem Samsung LCD auf der Fernbedienung einen Button mit P.Size da kann ich das Seitenverhältnis einstellen.


----------



## Hideout (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zoomen bei aktuellen Samsung Smart TVs nicht möglich?*

Hab ein Samsung UE40D5700 und kann leider auch nicht einfach Zoomen, da gibts nur die (total dämlichen) Optionen das Bild zu Strecken oder zu verschieben.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zoomen bei aktuellen Samsung Smart TVs nicht möglich?*



Hideout schrieb:


> Hab ein Samsung UE40D5700 und kann leider auch nicht einfach Zoomen, da gibts nur die (total dämlichen) Optionen das Bild zu Strecken oder zu verschieben.



Wenn Du Höhe und Breite streckst, dann IST das doch wie zoomen ^^


----------



## stevie4one (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zoomen bei aktuellen Samsung Smart TVs nicht möglich?*

Laut der Bedienungsanleitung (ab Seite 122) vom TV geht das Zoomen unter Menü -> Bild -> Bildschirmanpassung. Hier finden sich "_Zoom: Hiermit vergrößern Sie das 16:9-Breitbild auf die volle Bildschirmhöhe_" und "_Bildanpassung: Mit dieser Funktion wird das ganze Bild auch bei Versorgung mit HDMI-(720p/1080i/1080p), DTV (1080i, 1080p) oder Komponentensignalen (1080i/1080p) vollständig und ohne Beschneidung angezeigt_" und "_Zoom/Position: Hiermit stellen Sie Größe und Position des Bilds ein. Zoom ist nur verfügbar, wenn Bildformat auf Zoom eingestellt ist. Position ist nur verfügbar, wenn Bildformat auf Breitenzoom, Zoom oder Bildanpassung eingestellt ist_".

_Gehen Sie – nachdem Sie Zoom gewählt haben – folgendermaßen vor, um die Zoomfunktion zu nutzen:
1. Wählen Sie Zoom.
2. Wählen Sie im Fenster Zoom/Position die Option Zoom, vergrößern oder verkleinern Sie das Bild mit Hilfe der Fernbedienung.
3. Wählen Sie anschließend erneut Zoom und dann Schließen.
4. Wählen Sie zum Zurücksetzen des Bilds die Option . Zurückset.._


----------



## ich558 (23. Februar 2013)

Hm wollte ich soeben ausprobieren leider is die Option nicht auswählbar?!


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zoomen bei aktuellen Samsung Smart TVs nicht möglich?*

Wie jetzt? Wenn Du die Enter bzw. OK-Taste drückst, dann passiert nix, oder wie? Versuch dann mal die "nach rechts"-Taste.


Oder hast Du vlt nen Modus ausgewählt, in dem man nichts umstellen kann, vlt Spielemodus oder so? 


ansonsten vlt mal ein Firmwareupdate machen.


----------



## ich558 (23. Februar 2013)

Kann kommt die Meldung "Diese Funktion ist nicht verfügbar". Bildmodus ist auf "Film" eingestellt. Ich kann nicht mal Updates machen wie ich gerade sehe. Die Option ist ebenfalls grau hinterlegt.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zoomen bei aktuellen Samsung Smart TVs nicht möglich?*

Ist denn der LCD mit dem Internet verbunden? Du könntest auch per USB-Stick updaten, wenn Du bei Samsung das File einfach runterlädst und den Stick ansteckt - mein LE40650C fragt zB immer, wennm an nen Stick ansteckt, ob man das Mediacenter öffnen oder updaten will.


----------



## ich558 (24. Februar 2013)

Ja hab den Samsung WLAN Stick dafür. Internet und Streams von PC an TV und alles funktioniert auch bestens. Muss ich mich heute mal ausgiebig damit spielen.
Edit: Hab jz ein Software Update durchgeführt aber hat auch nix gebracht.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zoomen bei aktuellen Samsung Smart TVs nicht möglich?*

vlt resette mal alle Einstellungen, ob du vlt irgendwas eingestellt hast, dass man nicht zoomen kann ^^  ach ja: geht es denn um analoges TV, digital Kabel/SAT oder um Filme, die du über einen PLayer anschaust?


----------



## ich558 (25. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> vlt resette mal alle Einstellungen, ob du vlt irgendwas eingestellt hast, dass man nicht zoomen kann ^^  ach ja: geht es denn um analoges TV, digital Kabel/SAT oder um Filme, die du über einen PLayer anschaust?



Kann ich mal versuchen auch wenn ich nicht glaube das bringt was. Geht nur vom Filme vom Player. Sat Anschluss ist am anderen Ende vom Zimmer wo ich erst überlegen muss wie ich da an besten rankomme deshalb hab ich das noch gar nicht ausprobiert normal TV zu schauen :uhly:


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zoomen bei aktuellen Samsung Smart TVs nicht möglich?*

Wenn es vom Player kommt, dann schau doch mal, ob man beim Player was umstellen kann ^^


----------



## Hideout (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zoomen bei aktuellen Samsung Smart TVs nicht möglich?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn Du Höhe und Breite streckst, dann IST das doch wie zoomen ^^


 Ähm.. hab mich unklar ausgedrückt. Ich kann NUR die Höhe strecken und verschieben, die Breite nicht. Deswegen auch total dämliche Funktionen 
Nur die Funktion 16:9 kann die Breite strecken, aber nur die Breite. Also kein wirklicher Zoom.


----------



## Fexzz (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zoomen bei aktuellen Samsung Smart TVs nicht möglich?*

Also bei meinem UE40ES5700 gehts auch über die P.Size-Taste :/


----------



## Timsu (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zoomen bei aktuellen Samsung Smart TVs nicht möglich?*

Habe es nochmal getestet:
Man kann zwar verschiedene Dinge bei der picture-Size Taste einstellen, aber ein 21:9 auf 16:9 aufzuzoomen habe ich auch nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## ich558 (25. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn es vom Player kommt, dann schau doch mal, ob man beim Player was umstellen kann ^^



Nur Fast 5 war vom Player andere "Videoinhalte" sind von der HDD (  ) und es geht einfach nirgends. Werde später mal alle Einstellungen resetten.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zoomen bei aktuellen Samsung Smart TVs nicht möglich?*



ich558 schrieb:


> Nur Fast 5 war vom Player andere "Videoinhalte" sind von der HDD (  ) und es geht einfach nirgends. Werde später mal alle Einstellungen resetten.



Ach so, du schaust über den internen Player der LCDs? Dann ruf mal das Menü "Werkzeuge" oder so auf, wo Du auch so was einstellen kannst wie zB "Wiederholungsmodus" oder bei Bildbetrachtung das Bild vergrößern/verkleinern kannst. Für Videos gibt es (zumindest bei meinem C650) versch. Bildmodi zu Wahl.


----------



## ich558 (25. Februar 2013)

Bringt alles nichts  ich schreib jetzt einfach mal Samsung an und hoffe auf eine Antwort.


----------

